# Any sign of the Trigano Tribute yet?



## Otto-de-froste

Hi,
Has anyone who ordered the new Trigano taken delivery yet?
Anybody had any news?
We're hoping to get ours for Switzerland in May, but threads on this site haven't filled me with confidence.
Don't really want to take the Bessacarr as it will be heavier on fuel, as agile as my Grannie and as fast as a leopard (Leyland Leopard).
The dealer told me late April - early May, so I suppose there is time. It would be nice to get a couple of UK outings first though.
Still want to get a Tribute owners club/forum up and running. 
I'd also like to know what it performs like as I haven't driven the new Fiat yet.
I had a Transit van 10 years ago with 2.5 100bhp engine. It pounded up hills without breaking sweat, so I'd like to think the Fiat will manage with 120 bhp.
Bought a good used free standing awning and a flat screen TV. Thinking about a bike rack and back box to hide the Barbie.
I can picture wifie 'n me in Triggy on the near empty autoroutes and the the alpine roads.
Am I a big kid or what?


----------



## rft

Otto-de-froste said:


> Am I a big kid or what?


Yes. Is that a problem?

I've heard nothing from Freeborn withwhom I've placed a deposit.


----------



## Otto-de-froste

No - I'm well into second childhood now.

Ordered ours from Danum, but like you haven't heard anything.

Let's hope they start arriving soon.

O de f


----------



## ingram

I was at Freeborn on Monday and asked about the Tribute
I was told that they were expecting a 550 in about a week and a 650 in about two, but the facial expression suggested that they'd believe it when they saw them!
I assume that they would be customers 'vans, not 'stock' items.

Harvey


----------



## oldenstar

No news from my dealer either. I must confess to being seriously peeved!
As I watch the Easter motorhomers swanning around Torbay in the sunshine I wonder if I should change tack, and go for a van that someone can actually supply me with!
Paul


----------



## rft

Freeborn have now told me 1st week in May.


----------



## grumpyman

I am told that there are at least a 100 parked up at auto Trail having pre PDI's but there again I saw a Pig flying last night. :wink:


----------



## 103878

Ordered my Tribute from Danum also - delivery April - May, was told last week that there is a problem with the supply of the new Fiat vans to Trigano. Also told that there has not yet been a customer delivery to the UK yet!!..... They could be months behind! I note that the old models dropped in price when the new model was anounced but they have shot up again in the last month as people have decided not to wait, not suprised as this is probably some of the best weather we will get this year.


----------



## LAZZA

*TRIGANO 650*

Ordered mine in October from BROWNHILLS AT NEWARK told it could be end of April! also he had heard a rumour that there is a problem with the fridge ventilation. BUT THATS ONLY A RUMOUR!


----------



## Heritage

Ordered mine in February after being told 4-6 weeks delivery after the dealer rang the factory. Then told middle of April, the latest information is 10 are due to leave the factory in 2 weeks time with the next batch not due out until end of June, and that is when I am supposed to get mine. The delay is due to the short supply of the Fiat chassis. Not too happy about the delay especially as I was given a false delivery in the first place.


----------



## oldenstar

Further update. Went into my dealer this morning and before I could say a word he told me that my van was now ready to be loaded onto a transporter, and the promise is next Wednesday! Which is the 18th.
I have made up my mind that if it is not here next week I will cancel and go for another van.
Mine is a 550 by the way.
Paul
(Incidentally I spoke to another dealer this morning-I am looking around after all- and I get the impression that the dealers themselves are seriously disenchanted with Trigano over this)


----------



## 103888

The word on the street is that Trigano held back on the van / chassis orders with Fiat as they now had 2 different wheelbase models and did not want to shell out on too many of either version in case one model did not sell. They waited for the orders to be placed with the dealers before getting back to Fiat by which time Trigano had lost their production window with Fiat who now have their factories making other customer models!! One dealer "off the record" estimated that due to the back log any orders for new Tributes placed after the end of May stand a strong chance of NOT BEING DELIVERED IN 2007!!!


----------



## 102476

*Trigano Tribute*

We ordered a 650 in Oct 06, the initial date was supposed to be March, this then became April and has now become 23rd May. Good Luck


----------



## 103878

It must be frustrating for the dealers as well as us customers. Thats all they can do is keep giving out another date to try and keep our business. I will give it till my current date and if that fails I will cancel as it will become too late to get any thing else (new) for this year. I am not being strung along by Trigano !!


----------



## 103905

Ordered Nov 06. Given delivery dates, March 07 then April / May 07, spoke to dealer this week-end and was told it could now be June / july !!

After waiting 6 months I have no intension of waiting another 6 months. I made the mistake of selling my 03 Tribute, being nieve, so I have cancelled and got my £2k deposit back as I need to buy something else or I stand the chance of not having a van at all this summer -having already missed the easter ralley!. 

Will never order another New Trigano again!!


----------



## 103878

DANUM HAVE TAKEN DELIVERY OF JUST ONE CUSTOMER TRIBUTE, THE FIRST THEY HAVE HAD.

I DO NOT KNOW WHO THE LUCKY *** IS BUT ITS NOT MINE AND THEY CAN NOT GIVE ME A DATE FOR MINE NOW. 

PRODUCTION HAS SUPPOSED TO HAVE STARTED NOW BUT HOW FAR BEHIND ARE TRIGANO ? SOME OF YOUR CHRISTMAS DELIVERIES SHOULD START GETTING THROUGH NOW AS I UNDERSTAND THOSE WERE THE FIRST DELIVERY DATES BOOKED, THAT COULD MEAN THAT MINE IS 4 MONTHS BEHIND !!!!


----------



## Heritage

*Late delivery of the Trigano Tribute 650*

If my delivery is again delayed then I am going to cancel my order.


----------



## CaGreg

Three things that we can all believe when we hear them (All true of course)

The Cheque is in the post
I'll respect you in the morning.
We're Americans and we're here to help you.

Maybe you can add 
"We'll have you motorhome in March, April, May, June..........


----------



## grumpyman

Perhaps one the options to find out about how things stand is to ask if any members of the Forum live or pass the Autotrail factory and for them to see if there any parked up, worth a try.


----------



## Otto-de-froste

*Palmed Off?*

I ordered our 650 in February, and was told early May would be likely but that late April may be a possibility.
So I'm not too worried yet - at least I wasn't till I read the replies.

I begin to suspect we are being palmed off with vague answers - not from the dealers. This is not going to do Trigano any favours, and it seems that some of you guys have been treated less than honestly.

We are still looking forward with some optimism, and truly hope that you all get your vans soon.

We are making plans to take the Bessacarr away this summer now, but if the Trigano doesn't appear before the end of the summer we may cancel, and save a bit harder for something posher next year.

1. Could we, as a group of buyers put pressure on Autotrail to get the vehicles out if they are in the UK?

2. Maybe if we do get them we could arrange a Trigano rally at the end of the year to celebrate?

O.


----------



## grumpyman

I would imagine some people will not be certain of getting deposits back,small Dealers I believe have to pay for the Vans up front and certainly one dealer I know had £500 deposit off a customer and openly stated he would loose it if he cancelled as it was not his fault. (although i would question that train of thought)


----------



## LAZZA

*Re-Trigano*

Ours ordered in October (650) just phoned the factory and they said that they are starting to come through now and we should get ours in the next 4 weeks ,fingers crossed! Also spoken to Brownhills and they have just had one deliverd ,but not mine.They said that the delay was caused by late starting production of the right hand drive models.


----------



## grumpyman

I spoke to the supplier of my vehicle yesterday he is still waiting for deliver of his 2007 models.The reason he gives is that the largest sellers are France and Germany since they ordered the 2007 models the tax has increased but the manufacturers are having to supply at the original cost and so they are taking precedence.As usual the good old UK comes second.
Which probably makes this close to the truth I published in January.


----------



## rft

Freeborn in Hampshire have now got a 550.

and they are still expecting the first 650s on May 1st. (2007)


----------



## 102062

*trigano tribute*

Hi all just received news from chelston that tribute550 will be here on 18 of may yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## oldenstar

Yippeeee.
That ties up with my promise also for the 18th, as I assume they will be supplying the three South West dealers that day.
Weston Super Mud dealer, then Chelston, and finally dear old Torbay.
I wonder how many 550's they can get on a Transporter?- and I hope he is especially careful with mine.
Incidentally I note that the enterprising dealer who is using the very similar website name to Trigano has some excellent pics on the site.
I refer to www. tribute-motorhomes.co.uk (very similar to www.tributemotorhomes.co.uk)
Hopefully some cheerful posters tomorrow, though I expect mine will be a very late arrival.
Paul


----------



## 102062

*trigano tribute*

thanks for that post oldanstar looks to be well worth the wait, my first motorhome so am all excited, liv south devon so hope to see you on the road, will be able to give my trusty old triumph a rest now, all the best triumf


----------



## Otto-de-froste

*Our 650 - next week*

We will be collecting our 650 on 9th May. I think stock is coming through now. Are we the first to get one or has anyone beaten us?

We will report as soon as possible, but probably after we come back from Switzerland. It'll be interesting to see how it performs on the hills, and how we manage with a smaller van for 2 weeks.


----------



## LAZZA

*otto-de-froste TRIBUTE 650*

Hi OTTO
Was yours ordererd from Brownhills like ours? if so we may be getting ours at round about the same time,hopefully.
Good luck with your new van
LAZZA


----------



## oldenstar

I don't think you need to worry about the hills Otto. I know your 650 is a bit heavier than our 550, but the engine is a cracker.
I think ours would have come up Telegraph Hill in 5th if I hadn't been baulked the other day.
I suspect the biggest culture shock will be the move from a coachbuilt to a panel van with the inevitable compromise in available space.
But then when you find you can park in supermarket car parks with no problem you will see the upside.
Hope you collect it OK and all goes well on the continong.
Paul


----------



## Heritage

*Tribute 650*

Hi all,

As you may have already read in this and other forums I ordered our 650 in February with a promised delivery of 6 weeks. In fairness to the dealer (Brownhills Swindon) this was the information given to them at the time by Autotrail. I sold my Autotrail within 1 week of placing the order for the 650 and then left for a long holiday in Australia expecting the 650 to be ready on my return. Well is wasn't and after a few more delays we were told not to expect delivery before the end of June. The dealer was very good, they offered a loan vehicle for our holiday in may and even offered to sell us another vehicle promising a full refund on this vehicle once the 650 arrived. Another possibility was that the one 650 promised to Brownhills Swindon earmarked for the customer before me could with the cooperation of that customer be made available to us instead. This customer still had his current van and had not chased the delivery so this may have got us our 650 a bit earlier. The dealer was informed that this 650 would arrive last week but of course it didn't. We waited until Tuesday and because it had not arrived we travelled up to Brownhills Newark to see if we could find an alternertive vehicle. We settled on a used 07 Bessacarr but decided to return in a couple of days to spend the time needed to check over this vehicle. We intended to do this today but as we live in the Northamptonshire area we decided to look in on Marquis Motorhomes to see what they could offer. We fell in love with a new Ace Airstream 630EK that was for sale in the showroom. We spent 4 hours looking over this vehicle making sure that it was want we wanted and left the dealership having placed our deposit with a promised handover of the 15th May just in time for our holiday. Back home I called Brownhills Swindon and cancelled my order for the 650. Now this is the best bit at the time of calling they had just unloaded, yes, a Tribute 650. However I am pleased that we have gone for the Ace, albeit more expensive than the 650 it does give us the extra space. I have to say that I do not blame Brownhills in any way they have done all that could be done and have been most sympathetic to our plight and did offer us a temporary solution, however there is nothing like having your own vehicle. They have also agreed to the return of our deposit. I have only ever dealt with Brownhills and was reluctant to change to another dealer but having a local dealer is a real plus point for us. Our experience today with Marquis was a very good one and they gave us a sound impression of this company, all we hope is that this will continue in the months and years ahead when we need to test their response to any problems that we hope we don't have but could have with our new vehicle. To finish I intend to visit Swindon in the next day or two to view this elusive 650 first hand and I will report back on here with a small review. Roy.


----------



## Heritage

*Tribute 650*

PS According to Brownhills Swindon they have had 5 other customers cancel their orders for the Tribute 650 because of late delivery. A similar story was given to me by Brownhills Newark on Tuesday with customers there cancelling orders for the 650. I wonder what, if anything will come of this knockback from customers.


----------



## Otto-de-froste

Thanks Lazza & Oldenstar for the kind comments.

The van is from Danum, and aside from an earlier "misunderstanding" they seem a likeable bunch. They did win an award in 2005, and we nearly bought from them last time. This time I wanted to deal with them; and I think I've done the right thing.

We had a Talbot Camelot around 1990 shared with 2 boys and a Cavalier King Charles, so we have experince of 'tiny'
Well thats what -------- no we won't go there.

Only the 2 of us now, and though we like the space in the Bessy, we'll adapt to the 650.

Mr Heritage - I'm sure you have done the right thing, and if you see a 650 haeding toward you over the summer giva a wave - it might be us.

Are we a bunch of old womer or what?


----------



## 104282

Hi Otto, That is a quick service, when in Feb did you order your 650 from Danum?

I think I may have to change my order for a 650 to them!!!


----------



## grumpyman

I have noticed that there is some significant increase in Tribute postings and from sometime ago the quite rightly suggestion that like other Motorhomes there is a specific Forum for them. I also note no comments from any Moderator. If the interest is there which is quite well; evidenced then why not. I am quite sure that the reason is not that size matters. :?


----------



## Otto-de-froste

Mr de-kid
Hi 
I went to GMex in February and though I really wanted a Bolero or Bessacarr 500 series. The wallet said "no".
We decided - more or less - on the 650 and then went to Danum as I had almost bought from them in 2004.
Their trade in deal was not as good as another competitor, but I felt that I could build up a good relationship with them.
This must have been mid - February, and we told them that we could really use the van by early May.
I can't say for sure yet, but I have a good (ish) feeling about them. They gave realistic goals, with the proviso that they might beat them, but in reality they were not so far off.
While there were lots of threads about late deliveries, hold ups at factories etc. I wonder how much mis-information came out - not from MMF subscribers but from silly salespersons who wanted to hype up the mystery surrounding the vehicle; to nobody's advantage by the looks of it.
Danum advise me that the 650 and 550 are pretty much available now, and that there are no more problems than there are with any other vehicle.
Maybe - maybe not - all I know is they delivered on time, and never seemed to doubt that this would be the case.
Give Danum a try - they don't do hard sell, but I think they are ethical.


----------



## Otto-de-froste

PS It's nice to talk to somebody with the same middle name.

C'mon guys lets get a Trigano bit going.

What do you think Messrs. Moderators?

We don't swear or get on high horses, and we do share a common interest.

The Trigano has become 'the' van based conversion now because it is in the financial reach of a lot more people.

You can always close us down if we become too insular.

With kind regards,
O-de-f


----------



## 104282

Many Thanks Otto (Mr De-Froste) for your kind reply.

I too am not from MMF subscribers as I only found this site last night whilst googling to see if anyone had taken delivery of the Tribute. I am getting worried as my delivery was due mid April and has now been delayed to possibly early June.

Danum sound great, I ordered mine from a well known south of England dealer who I will not name as I do not know if the delay in delivery is down to them or the manufacturer.

Looking at my receipt I ordered on the 16th of Feb and I would now be interested if anyone has ordered on or after that date and has been given a firm delivery date, NO personal details please. This is so I can put my dealer on the spot and have justification to move to Danum if needed.

I will be subscribing if I do eventually become a motorcaravaner (for the first time!) as I will no doubt have loads of questions about the activity!


----------



## grumpyman

And still there was a deathly silence :wink:


----------



## oldenstar

Can we assume from the deathly silence after several requests for a separate Tribute forum that no modulator deigns to read our posts, way down here at the very bottom of the forum lists? :roll: 
The Tribute is I believe the biggest selling PVC, and within the financial reach of more of us impecunious folk who subscribe or log on to MHF.
So come on 'them in charge'. Please give us a yeah or neigh.  
BTW you will have to excuse me for about 3 days-off to test our 550 again down in Cornwall. In the rain this time if forecasts are to be believed. Happy bank hols to all
Paul


----------



## ingram

Pleased to hear that you guys / gals have now got, or are soon to get, your Tributes.

I don't know about a separate forum for them though: surely you will soon want to be discussing their attributes / value for money / anything else they have, with owners of other panel van conversions: the IH, Timberland, Devon, Possl, Adria, etc.  

Does anyone on here actually own one of these others apart from Pusser and his Possl and Don and his Timberland?

Harvey


----------



## grumpyman

I was awaiting this quite rightly put message and if there is some demand for other make vans then quite rightly they should have theres.There are around 25 specific vehicle forums for what i would describe as larger vans. Why the difference for Panel Vans?I would hope the only reason there has been no comment from any Moderator is that they are all otherwise committed and not simply ignoring the posts.


----------



## grumpyman

Can we assume from the deathly silence 

Is there anybody out there. :?:


----------



## 104282

I guess by the lack of response that I am not the only one with delivery delays. There looks to be no advantage in moving dealers, best stick with my current one and sit it out.

One other question if I may, it looks like there are some experienced Motorcaravaners here. Which in your opinion is the best club to joint? Caravan Club, Motor Caravan Club, Caravan and Camping etc etc..

Many Thanks


----------



## Otto-de-froste

Don't want to keep moaning about the lack of a Trigano section.
It only requires another mouse click to find a thread on the Panel Van forum, and we don't want to become an exclusive breed. 
Let's face it we won't get the cheery waves any more, because they will think we are plumbers or parcel couriers.

I do want to talk about how to personalise our vans to our own requirments though, and I welcome the comments of everyone to this effect.

We are going to lose a bit of space, and will have to compromise on the junk we take away with us, but I really would like to know what solutions others have come up with on any panel van conversion.

We bought a free standing awning a few weeks ago, but having no instructions I have had to guess at how to erect it, which without prior experience is not at all easy.
After two aborted attempts it now has a broken support leg. I have bagged it up and ordered a new leg so I can sell it again.
Even with the right procedure I can see that it would not be possible for me (due to a few health reasons) to erect it in any less than 1 hour, and thats not what I bought a motorhome for.
It is clearly a good quality product, but it seems the previous owner lost the instructions.
In reality it was the wrong decision for us; so I phoned Danum and asked them to stick a Fiamma Roll-Out on the side.
We'll take our sons £25 Pup Tent to reserve our pitch if we need to.

We have had a bike rack fitted, but don't have bikes. We may save up to buy a back box in time; if anyone has one for sale let me know, but remember to inlcude the instructions.

Other things we will miss are the external locker, the door fly-screen, and the electric heating/water heating.
Where to store grey waste bottles, buckets, barbeques (and thats just the stuff beginning with B - don't get me started on D & E)
Other users may be able to advise how they overcame these issues.

Hey - but Roll On Wednesday -eh? Bringing it down the A1 M18 and M1.

Happy travelling Bro's & Sis's

O & Mrs de-f


----------



## Otto-de-froste

Hi Billy,
We are in the Camping and Caravanning Club, and thought we don't often (AKA never) attend rallys, we have found the sites to be generally friendly and well-kept. The European Travel service is useful, and we have tended to use the sites in the European Sites book. It makes it a little less daunting for newcomers going to Europe, and at some of the sites there are rallys, which enable you to meet up with other British campers.
In reality there are probably few sites where you will not meet another Britiish van.
C&C Club also do Freedom Camping Vouchers, which can get you up to (allegedly) 50% off site fees. If you book a ferry through them they normally ask if you want to buy a pack. Worth it if you are using some of the more expensive sites an/or spending several weeks away. They last a year and can be used for more than one break.
Not yet been to any rallys or meets through the MMF website, but this is something I hope to do later in the year. 
Regards,
Paul.


----------



## Fuzzyfelts

*Tribute 550*

All these posts about delays explains why I can't find a dealer to go and have a look/test drive on a 550 with a view to purchase - however I am willing to wait for delivery until September/October time so hopefully some more vans will have arrived in the country by then! Can't blame the dealers if the manufacturers have been caught out by the popularity of this great looking, well priced van conversion!


----------



## grumpyman

asked them to stick a Fiamma Roll-Out on the side
Are you aware that this will mean one of your Roof Rails will be removed altogether for the Awning to fit.


----------



## Otto-de-froste

Hi Grumps,
Thanks for the warning - was advised up front that it would mean nudging it over a bit, but Danum are pretty certain that they can re-install the rail after securing the Fiamma.
They agree that some dealers were not prepared to go to the trouble of refitting the rail on the previous Tribute, but they will not let the van go out in that state, and will abort the fitting if there is no way to do it.
Have to say so far - that Danum do seem to go that extra mile. Hope I'm not disappointed.

It is a valid point though and one that other should take note of as it would have been an unpleasant discovery later on.

So thanks again for taking the trouble to advise me.

That's what I like about this site and it's subscribers.
Otto d'


----------



## pepandspice

ingram said:


> Pleased to hear that you guys / gals have now got, or are soon to get, your Tributes.
> 
> I don't know about a separate forum for them though: surely you will soon want to be discussing their attributes / value for money / anything else they have, with owners of other panel van conversions: the IH, Timberland, Devon, Possl, Adria, etc.
> 
> Does anyone on here actually own one of these others apart from Pusser and his Possl and Don and his Timberland?
> 
> Harvey


Hello, yes, we own a IH Tio R and before this we owned a trigano tribute. We would like to see a section for each conversion.
Pepandspice.


----------



## 125983

We are interested in a 'Tribute Club'. Not found any references to one yet though.
Tribute 2006 2.3JTD


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

jardon2 said:


> We are interested in a 'Tribute Club'. Not found any references to one yet though.
> Tribute 2006 2.3JTD


If it is any help we have a 2007 Trigano Tribute

Peter


----------



## ActiveCampers

Tribute club? 

tribby DOT co DOT uk 

??


----------



## Margaritaman

*Tribute Club for earlier and later model Trigano Tributes*

I think you'l find www.tribby.co.uk a friendly and helpful place.
http://www.tribby.co.uk/
Margaritaman


----------



## Margaritaman

*Tribute Club for earlier and later model Trigano Tributes*

I think you'l find www.tribby.co.uk a friendly and helpful place.
http://www.tribby.co.uk/
Margaritaman


----------

